# Cycle menus



## mozart (Sep 9, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find a simple, copyable template for a weekly cycle menu?  You know...like the kind you used to get in school, with the squares?

Thanks.


----------



## pdswife (Sep 9, 2008)

Could you use a calander template and just remove the numbers?

Windows publisher has a lot of choices, you might want to check there.


----------



## mozart (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks.  Good suggestion.


----------



## miniman (Sep 9, 2008)

Just create a table in Word. Draw a table with the amount of days + heading for rows and the number of meals for colums. If you are unsure, I can draw one up and email it to you, just pm me with what info you want put into it.


----------



## Alix (Sep 9, 2008)

Mozart, would you like me to email you mine or did you get one already?


----------



## mozart (Sep 10, 2008)

Alix said:


> Mozart, would you like me to email you mine or did you get one already?


 

Thanks Alix.  That would be great.  I'm a little challenged at doing tables and such

bperky123@gmail.com


----------



## mozart (Sep 10, 2008)

miniman said:


> Just create a table in Word. Draw a table with the amount of days + heading for rows and the number of meals for colums. If you are unsure, I can draw one up and email it to you, just pm me with what info you want put into it.


 
Thanks miniman.  If Alix has one already that would be easier.  Thanks for the offer though.


----------

